# Accompaniments for Butternut Squash Risotto



## menumaker (Oct 11, 2014)

We have a friend and her aged parents coming for lunch next week. I am going to serve fresh Tomato soup to start with followed by Butternut squash Risotto and although I know that a green side salad will work fine I wondered if anyone can think of something a little more original. I will make a Vanilla Panna Cotta with blackberry coulis for dessert. As you can tell, we are going for 'light' choices due to her Mum and Dad's age and dietary needs. Thanks


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 11, 2014)

This sounds yummy and looks beautiful: http://www.fromthekitchen.co.nz/2014/04/autumn-salad.html#.VDldcY4pA32


----------



## menumaker (Oct 11, 2014)

Wow GG That looks stunning and my neighbour has loads of figs to give away. Thank you for a Brill idea x


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 11, 2014)

Serendipity!  Glad I could help.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Oct 11, 2014)

That is a fantastic suggestion GG. If only figs were easier to get here. They show up at the grocer very breifly at the very beginning of summer and very end if summer. I will have to bookmark this for next year.

MM, your menu sounds wonderful. Do you have a recipe for the butternut squash rissoto? I'm a sucker for squash recipes.


----------



## menumaker (Oct 12, 2014)

Hi P.A.G
This is the one that I like;

Butternut squash & sage risotto | BBC Good Food

 but there are others which work just as well


----------



## giggler (Oct 12, 2014)

Here in Tx. we are getting a ton of asperagus now from South America. I like this very much in place of a Green Salad.

Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Oct 12, 2014)

menumaker said:


> Hi P.A.G
> This is the one that I like;
> 
> Butternut squash & sage risotto | BBC Good Food
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 13, 2014)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> That is a fantastic suggestion GG. If only figs were easier to get here. They show up at the grocer very breifly at the very beginning of summer and very end if summer. I will have to bookmark this for next year.
> 
> MM, your menu sounds wonderful. Do you have a recipe for the butternut squash rissoto? I'm a sucker for squash recipes.


You could finish it with a drizzle of maple-balsamic glaze (equal parts maple syrup and white balsamic vinegar reduced to about 1/2).


----------



## GA Home Cook (Oct 14, 2014)

Parmesan aspargus


----------



## menumaker (Oct 14, 2014)

Thanks for your suggestions. The lunch was very much appreciated.


----------

